# Presentation Notes & Audio Files from 2010 NGRC in Tacoma



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - as many of you may know I did two presentations at this year's National Convention in Tacoma.

They dealt with micro-controllers & garden railroads and other electronic devices, tips & tricks for our trains. 


I always post the PowerPoint slides from these presentations on my web page. 

This year I have added audio files of the presentations as well. These files are in MP3 format and are 57 minutes long for Part I and 48 minutes long for Part II.

You can access this information at:

Presentation Links 


I had a great time with the group that attended this year and thought that you might enjoy some virtual participation as well!

Please let me know if you have any questions.

dave


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice basic presentation Dave, that should get anyone with a passing interest in playing around with micro-controllers started, and thanks for posting the links.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 15 Aug 2010 02:40 PM 
Really nice basic presentation Dave, that should get anyone with a passing interest in playing around with micro-controllers started, and thanks for posting the links.


I am happy to spread the word, Steve - my primary objective is to show as many folks as possible how easily you can use micro-controlers to animate and operate your railorad. Great fun!

thanks!

dave


----------

